# CC docks?



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

CC docks? are they still in the water?

Been out of town a couple weeks.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Was yesterday,


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Was yesterday,


Thanks Mason!:Banane33:


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

rick see my post about the CC docks


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> rick see my post about the CC docks


Thanks! Looks like I'll need a driver to launch the boat


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

RickH said:


> Thanks! Looks like I'll need a driver to launch the boat


If you can't find a tree to tie up to, take a metal stake with you .


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Rick whats a mudfish?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mudfish = Bowfin

Salmonid


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah gotcha. I've never heard em called that and I've never seen one caught in SW ohio haha


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

closest fishable population of bowfin is about 90 minutes NE of Cinci....NE Ohio is loaded with them, same areas youll find pike normally


Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

RickH said:


> Thanks! Looks like I'll need a driver to launch the boat


I just tie a long rope onto my boat and trailer then pull it back to the dock. When I get done fishing I just drive my boat onto the ramp nice and slow. My boat is aluminum. Most fiberglass boats have a keel guard or should have. I saw a guy in a ranger boat onetime just fly onto the ramp. I thought it was nuts, but he said that his keeel guard protects his boat I still think I'd take it a little slower then he did. 
I will fish all Winter as long as the lake doesn't freeze


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

RickH said:


> Thanks! Looks like I'll need a driver to launch the boat


no you won't watch this video.. this guy launched his boat by him self


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I like to tie my boat up on the shore. It would suck if a wave came in and pulled my boat out to the lake.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> closest fishable population of bowfin is about 90 minutes NE of Cinci....NE Ohio is loaded with them, same areas youll find pike normally
> Salmonid


I caught one on a worm down on Okeechobee a couple weeks ago. Thats what my father-in-law called it. Looked like a catfish without wiskers until I pulled it out of the water.


Thanks Mason but I have a glass boat and won't chance it not worth it. She is still in nice shape for her age. I've looked all over there. It would be really nice if they had a nice soft shore around the ramps for the times when the docks are out but what do I know. Big sharp ugly boulders most be better next to a boat ramp. Make since to me!

My son and I fish together a lot anymore I just make sure he is with me when the docks are out. Just can't go when I feel like it then.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You could beach it on the beach at the north pool ramp. I think that is what that ramp is called anyone correct me if I am wrong

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

or around the corner at the sailboat ramp....


but its a bit of walk back to the NS Ramp. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Been there done that P.I.T.REAR


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Tell them what happens if you fish the day before and your bunk board carpet is froze and you back up to the water to fast with your safety chain off. LOL


----------



## Boat Dock Sam (Feb 25, 2010)

docks out at wellman yesterday


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Boat Dock Sam said:


> docks out at wellman yesterday


Thanks knew it would be long!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I use to be overly concerned about launching my fiberglas boat by myself without the docks. I did it yesterday without a problem. The one thing you have to consider is wind. If it is windy at the ramp, the chop will beat up the boat. Fortunately, the north shore ramp is located where the prevailing wind from the southwest leaves a calm area at the ramp most of the time. It was pretty windy early yesterday and the lake had a moderate chop but right at the ramp it was calm. There is also the Haynes concrete ramp but if you want to get to the main lake from there your boat better not displace more that a couple of inches of water because it is very shallow. I think the new marina will provide us with a permanent winter boat dock. 

I was surprised to see that turnover was still in process. Last Friday, I thought it was done because it was clear and I caught 2 muskies. Both under 40". Last year we were fishing on New Years day. If it continues getting warmer, next year we may be fishing in February. Just put some Sta-Bil in your gas tank and you're good to go all year.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

arronsflooring said:


> Tell them what happens if you fish the day before and your bunk board carpet is froze and you back up to the water to fast with your safety chain off. LOL


Was it a lesson in how to turn a Tracker into a flat bottom boat? Or a lesson in not touching the brake backing down the ramp when you should speed up as the boat starts sliding off the trailer? I would have loved seeing you two getting it back on the trailer. Just another fun day at the lake, right?


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

We got it back on the trailer then into the water, just the two of us. I told Mike I could not wait for someone to pull up to the ramp and ask if the boat slid off the trailer so I could say... Nope, put the boat in the water and they lowered the lake, heres your sign (Jeff Fox-worthy)


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

arronsflooring said:


> We got it back on the trailer then into the water, just the two of us. I told Mike I could not wait for someone to pull up to the ramp and ask if the boat slid off the trailer so I could say... Nope, put the boat in the water and they lowered the lake, heres your sign (Jeff Fox-worthy)


That would have had them scratching their heads. LOL


----------

